
How I Learned to Code in 6 Months – and Got into Google - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IlaxZf3-s8
======
onion2k
This highlights one huge problem with video blogging - you can't scan through
it quickly to see if it's worthwhile spending the time watching. This is a 20
minute video that _probably_ has very few repeatable actions that someone else
could use. The fact this guy ended up at Google means either he's exceptional
or very lucky.

~~~
supersrdjan
Not that it solves your problem, but it's useful to know the shortcut for
speeding the video up and down: shift + , or . and use it in conjunction with
the left and right arrows or j and l keys. It's the best you can do to skim
clips.

